# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ العلامة أحمد نصيب المحاميد

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الشيخ العلامة أحمد نصيب المحاميد -رحمه الله-
**
*
*هو العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن محمد سعيد بن حسن العلي المحاميد, أبو  محمد, ولد في سنة 1330هـ, الموافق 1912م, في قرية ((نصيب)) من محافظة درعا  بالجمهورية العربية السورية, وعرف بالشيخ نصيب نسبة لقريته التي ولد فيها.*
*درس الشيخ أحمد نصيب المحاميد في بداية نشأته في الكتاب, ولما بلغ  السابعة عشرة من عمره سافر إلى مدينة دمشق التي تبعد عن قريته التي يعيش  فيها أكثر من 100 كم, وفيها التحق مباشرة بحلقة الشيخ علي الدقر رحمه الله  تعالى. وقرأ على الشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم الرفاعي رحمه الله, ثم تدرج  شيخنا في طلب العلوم على فحول العلم في الشام:*
*فأخذ الحديث من محدث الشام الحافظ محمد بدر الدين الحسني ت: 1354هـ.  فقرأ عليه من صحيحي البخاري ومسلم. كما أخذ من شيخه العلامة علي الدقر ت:  1362هـ كتاب الترغيب والترهيب , وأخذ على شيخه الشيخ محمود العطار ت:  1362هـ, مسند الإمام الشافعي وسمع على شيخه أبي الخير الميداني ت 1380هـ.  حديث الرحمة المسلسل بالأولية الإضافية والمسلسل بالدمشقيين.*
*وأخذ الفقه من شيخه الشيخ أحمد البصوروي. والشيخ على الدقر. وتفقه  على شيخ الشافعية العلامة صالح العقاد , وقرأ عليه كتاب: شرح البهجة لشيخ  الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري.*
*وقرأ أصول الفقه على شيخه الشيخ محمد بدر الدين الحسني , وشيخه الأصولي محمد أمين سويد (ت 1355).*
*كما أخذ الشيخ التجويد على الشيخ جميل الخوام (ت 1415) وقرأ على  الشيخ المقرئ عز الدين العرقسوسي بعض سور القرآن. وحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا  على تلميذ العرقسوسي الشيخ محمد أبي الحسن الخبار وغيره.*
*وقرأ ختمة كاملة على القارئ الشيخ عبد الوهاب الحافظ المشهور بدبس  وزيت ت: 1389هـ, كما قرأ رحمه الله علوم العربية آدابها حتى غدا مرجعا  فيها, وكان الشيوخ يحيلون عليه, ومنهم شيخ الشام عبد الوهاب دبس وزيت.*
*كما أخذ البلاغة عن شيخه أبي الخير الميداني.*
*عمله :أم الشيخ بالوكالة في جامع ((تنكز)), وأشتهر  بإمامة جامع التوبة والتدريس فيه. وخطب في جوامع أشهرها: جامع الشمسية,  وانتقل منه إلى جامع العثمان المعروف بجامع الكويتي, وخطب في جامع  السباهية.*
*كما درس رحمه الله في عدة مدارس كمدرسة الجمعية الغراء ومدرسة سعادة  الأبناء, ومدرسة أسعد عبد الله, والثانوية الشرعية في الميدان, وفي دائرة  الإفتاء العام.*
*مؤلفاته :للشيخ رحمه الله العديد من المؤلفات أشهرها:*
*((من وحي المنبر , وهو مجموعة من خطب منبرية, قبسات هادفات, الحب بين العبد والرب, الأمانة والأمناء, روائع من الأدب العربي, وغيرها.*
*هذا ومع اهتمام الشيخ بالجانب الديني والإيماني وانغماسه في التدريس  والإرشاد غير أنه لم تغب قضايا الأمة الإسلامية عن باله. وبخاصة قضية  الأقصى السليب ومسجده المبارك , فإنك تجد هذا متجسدا في خطبه ودروسه رحمه  الله.*
* الخطيب المفوه
**تأخر خطيب جامع تنكز يوما عن خطبته , فطلب المؤذن من الشيخ أحمد أن  يخطب بدلا عن الشيخ, وبينما كان الشيخ أحمد جالسا على المنبر إذا بالشيخ  عبد الجليل يدخل من الباب فأراد الشيخ أحمد أن ينزل, فأشار الشيخ أن أجلس  مكانك, فلما انتهى المؤذن خطب الشيخ أحمد ووفق, وكان حافظا لكتاب الله,  وبعد الصلاة ذهب الشيخ أحمد ليسلم على خطيب المسجد فبادره الشيخ بتقبيله  بين عينيه ودعا له بالخير والتوفيق, وأخبر بعد ذلك الشيخ عليا الدقر عن  تفوق تلميذه, وسر لهذا.*
* أقوال العلماء فيه
**قال فيه شيخه شيخ الشافعية في دمشق الشيخ صالح العقاد – وكان يدعى بالشافعي الصغير رحمه الله -: ((هذا خطيب العلماء وعالم الخطباء)).*
* وفاته:
** توفى رحمة الله عليه في دمشق صباح يوم الأحد الواقع في الأول من شعبان  1421هـ الموافق لـ29 تشرين الأول عام 2000م وشيع بعد صلاة العصر في اليوم  نفسه, بعد أن صلى عليه الشيخ العلامة أديب الكلاس رحمه الله في الجامع  الأموي بدمشق. وروي الثري في مقبرة الدحداح بجوار شيخه الشيخ أبي الخير  الميداني والشيخ محمد الهاشمي وغيرهما من أكابر علماء الشام رحمهم الله  جميعا. وقد ضمت هذه المقبرة قبورا لصحابة أجلاء وتابعين وممن جاء بعدهم ممن  سار على هديهم واستن بسنتهم رحم الله الجميع وأسكنهم فسيح جناته.
منقول
*
*
*
*
*

----------

